# Hattie at 8 weeks



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

We went for our second visit to see our new puppy Hattie on saturday and were amazed at how curly her fur has gone in just 4 weeks. 

She is 8 weeks now. She is adorable....I was sad that we couldn't take her there and then. We get to take her home in just under 3 weeks now. I'm so excited....want the time to fly by!

Will be very interesting to see how her coat develops....guess we could be in for a lot of grooming if it is very curly? Is that right?

Can't wait to be a 'poo owner!

Eleanor


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she is absoloutely gorgeous 
Really Stunning,I want her!!! 
She doesn't look real in the first photo, just like a teddy bear xx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh she is absoloutely gorgeous
> Really Stunning,I want her!!!
> She doesn't look real in the first photo, just like a teddy bear xx


Oh thanks, she is very cute isn't she? 

I think she looks like an American cross but she is F1b with an english show/mini mum and a mini poodle dad. Funny how these cockapoos turn out!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah she is very cute...but it does look bit like she has just had a granny perm!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dollyonken said:


> Oh thanks, she is very cute isn't she?
> 
> I think she looks like an American cross but she is F1b with an english show/mini mum and a mini poodle dad. Funny how these cockapoos turn out!


Yes she really does look like an American mix.
Her coat looks so rich. Really gorgeous and she definitely suits her name


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Ah she is very cute...but it does look bit like she has just had a granny perm!!


That's exactly what I said!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous!! You must be so excited to bring her home in a few weeks!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

scarlett said:


> oh she is absolutely gorgeous!! You must be so excited to bring her home in a few weeks!


very excited!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll on 3 weeks Eleanor. Hattie looks so cute and lovely.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is so cute Eleanor! What a lovely F1B coat. Are the litter generally all curly? I'm going to love watching her coat develop. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Hattie! She's very pretty and I think she will be a curly one, judging by the curls she already has .


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> She is so cute Eleanor! What a lovely F1B coat. Are the litter generally all curly? I'm going to love watching her coat develop. x


No she is definitely the curliest, the rest were more flicky if that makes sense. More of a wave i guess. All had lovely thick coats though.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww she is the sweetest little thing, I love her curls....from what i read on here you may want to stock up on detangler, lol. But however much grooming she will be worth it, the coat is stunning.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic coat and colour! She will soon be home.


----------



## Flutterbye00 (Jun 30, 2012)

Soooo, cute


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love her coat Eleanor - I keep coming back to take a peek! She's a cute looking teddy bear and I'm really looking forward to meeting her soon. It sounds like a gorgeous litter. x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous ..i want her !

A real life teddy bear


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I love her coat Eleanor - I keep coming back to take a peek! She's a cute looking teddy bear and I'm really looking forward to meeting her soon. It sounds like a gorgeous litter. x


The whole litter was gorgeous, yes. As is their mum. Have seen photos of dad, who looks lovely too. Can't wait to meet Hattie's half brother. I wonder if they'll be similar in any way?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Eleanor .. can I have a photo of Hattie for My Dogs Life coat catalogue .. I adore her coat .... please please pretty please ... oh I want to hug her .. 

I know certain MandyM will coo over these photos too  

By the way I love the F1b mix ..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am very tired .. are Biscuit (Janes Poo) and Hattie (Eleanor's poo) related ???? 

Sorry friends if I have missed something ..

Oh I cant stop looking at Hattie ... I love her curls


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi JoJo Yes Hattie & Biscuit are half-siblings from their poodle dad. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Jane  ... so poodle dad same as Biscuits and cockapoo mummy (F1) different to Biscuits  .. got it .. it takes me a while .. lackof sleep here ...

Hatties coat is gorgeous ... I would like to see her siblings ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Eleanor. Little Hattie looks gorgeous, very teddybear-like. She reminds me of Maisie as a pup ... she was also one of the more curly ones and now has a tight curly coat. Here are some pics to show you.

As a 10 wk old pup:










3 months old:










and a recent one at 3 yrs old:










Sue x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Sue .. Maisy is scrummy.. I love her curly nose .. so pretty


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hattie is one gorgeous girly!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. Hattie will indeed be going on Jojo's coat catalogue page.

Sue thanks for posting the photos of Maisie. Very pretty! I wonder if Hattie will turn out that curly as an adult. I'm thinking maybe!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hattie may stay quite curly .. she will have a stunning coat .. I can see that already  oh I cant wait to add her to the Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue .. thank you ... 

She is a pretty Teddy Bear


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Sue thanks for posting the photos of Maisie. Very pretty! I wonder if Hattie will turn out that curly as an adult. I'm thinking maybe!


I'm also thinking maybe!! You must be so excited ..... looking forward to seeing the homecoming pics!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sue, lovely to see some updated photos of Maisie, she looks lovely, her coat has grown back beautifully.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

How cute is she, love her lovely colour .


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - curly top Hattie! So pretty, you must be SO excited now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What colour is mum & dad?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh o how did i miss this thread,hattie is absolutely gorgeous!! she really does look like a teddybear,adorable!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I knew you would love her MandyM ... she is scrummy hey ..


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

JoJo said:


> What colour is mum & dad?


Mum is cream I would say and so is dad, but a bit lighter, maybe nearer to white from what I can make out in pictures. Maybe Jane can comment on this more?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some apricot poodles fade to very pale cream .. so he could be apricot ... nice mix  

Hattie has melted my heart a little bit ..


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hattie has melted my heart a little bit ..


Me too......bet she won't be as angelic as she looks!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Teddy bear cute .. but a little tinker puppy .. hey I have one of those .. her names is Fudge pudding lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Mum is cream I would say and so is dad, but a bit lighter, maybe nearer to white from what I can make out in pictures. Maybe Jane can comment on this more?


Biscuit's dad was described as apricot in the ad when we bought Biscuit but his owner said he was a cream/apricot parti. I would say he has faded to a creamy white. Hattie may well have picked up the colour from the other poodle in the cockapoo mum's mix. Looking forward to more pics! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Hattie is gorgeous! She'll be home soon x


----------

